# For sale - Penn 980 Mag



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Penn 980 Mag. Reel is used but in VG condition and is fully operational. There is some wear to top of frame but overall in VG shape. This is a great reel for Drum and Striper fishing.



Looking for $89.95 plus $ 10.00 to conus. Not interested in trades - only thing I would even consider is an Rainshadow SU 1569 for the reel and I would throw in cash for the difference

PM me for pics


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Pm sent.


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Mods please close due to lack of interest.


----------

